# Carbon or titanium seatpost on Lynskey R230



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Greetings to you all,

I am in the market to upgrade my seatpost on my R230. I am currently using a Thomson Elite in black but am looking at either an ENVE seatpost or the new Lynskey Ti post with the ENVE head on it.

The cost is about the same for both items but I'd like people's opinions on both choices.

I am also looking to upgrade my forks from EC90SL to the ENVE 2.0 fork. What are people's experiences of the ENVE fork?

Thanks for your help


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I use a Thomson Masterpiece Elite on my Litespeed (made by Lynskey in 1999).

IMO, you're looking to replace one of the best seatposts ever made. The grass isn't greener on the Enve side.


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not only considering the ENVE post. I had a Ti post originally, but had to change it when I switched to a carbon railed saddle.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

jrduquemin said:


> I'm not only considering the ENVE post. I had a Ti post originally, but had to change it when I switched to a carbon railed saddle.


I use a carbon railed saddle with my Thomson Elite. No issues.

If you're driven to change your seatpost, then change it, but I see no compelling reason to do so.


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

tvad said:


> I use a Thomson Masterpiece Elite on my Litespeed (made by Lynskey in 1999).
> 
> IMO, you're looking to replace one of the best seatposts ever made. The grass isn't greener on the Enve side.


Have you had bad experiences with ENVE posts?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

jrduquemin said:


> Have you had bad experiences with ENVE posts?


Not at all.

I have great experience with the Thomson Masterpiece Elite.

What do you get by changing to an Enve (or other) from the Elite? The Enve is 8 grams lighter. Big deal. The Enve clamp does not have angle gradation hash marks like the Thomson...making it tougher to dial in the same position if you remove your saddle. And the Enve costs $275 vs. $100 for the Elite.

I just don't see the point. You're paying almost triple for a product that's not better.


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Which one have you used, the masterpiece or the elite?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

jrduquemin said:


> Which one have you used, the masterpiece or the elite?


Thomson Masterpiece. I've been mistakenly referring to it as a Masterpiece Elite. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A titanium post would score high on style points, but you could do a lot worse than what you already have. 

That Enve stuff is over priced.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got some Enve components on my Helix and it just looks great, for me that's reason enough. The Lynskey seatpost also looks awesome, but I prefer both the seatpost and stem in the same style. Note that the Lynskey seatpost isn't available in 31.6 with setback.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Enve post for $275? Whoa. Is it made in the USA or China??


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Apexrider said:


> I've got some Enve components on my Helix and it just looks great, for me that's reason enough. The Lynskey seatpost also looks awesome, but I prefer both the seatpost and stem in the same style. Note that the Lynskey seatpost isn't available in 31.6 with setback.


Don Erwin said as much when I spoke to him the other day. He suggested the 27.2mm layback with a shim so that was one of the options I was considering.


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> Enve post for $275? Whoa. Is it made in the USA or China??


They're made in the US as far as I know.


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm fully aware of how good they are, I've had 3 of them. I'm one of those people who are willing to try different things, hence my reason for opening this thread.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have Thomson Masterpiece on my R230 and I love it. I have no issue with the seatpost what so ever! It's just my personal preference. I like to keep everything metallic on my Ti bike. Thomson Masterpiece is light, easy to adjust, and costs half of the ENVE seatpost. I think I paid $130 for it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jrduquemin said:


> Greetings to you all,
> 
> I am in the market to upgrade my seatpost on my R230. I am currently using a Thomson Elite in black but am looking at either an ENVE seatpost or the new Lynskey Ti post with the ENVE head on it.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think you may as well open the window and throw money out of it in terms of improvement you'd get. (not that there's anything wrong with your choices)

And if you just want something new for the heck of it or for looks......that's all you.


----------

